# Abu Garcia Black Max Braid or Mono?



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

I recently purchased Abu Garcia Black Max reel. I added 20lb braid line on it but it doesn't feel right. Should I change to monofilament?


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

Only you can answer that question. What doesn't feel right? 20lb seem kinda thin. What kind of fishing are you going to use the reel for?


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Old school round black max? If so, they have a faster-than-usual levelwind that excels with braid. Reason is it wraps the line in a really wide pattern, which prevents braid from digging in. I have an old Pro Max I use for bass, it loves 30lb PowerPro but then so do I. 

New low-profile Black Max? I have no idea, but it should handle braid fine. Doesn't mean you will like it though!


----------



## digiRAMbo (Dec 16, 2015)

Wouldn't you be wasting the line? (Unless you are transferring to another reel). I have a Bmax2 low profile with 30lb braid. Caught fish with it and not a problem for me. I had some slippage problems... Will be trying the Berkley braid knot to better secure my rigs.


----------



## CoolDude (Sep 28, 2010)

I think it will all come down to your comfort level with the reel...and the trade offs you will make with choosing either of them vs the type of fishing you will be doing.


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Thanks for the input, the braid is digging in a bit but will be fine. I may switch later on to mono if I use lures and go bass fishing.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

abu black max i recommend 8,10,12 lb test line


----------



## CodyV7Mc (Jul 12, 2015)

I have a new BMax and I have 30lb braid on it. It works great. Caught some decent rays and black drum yesterday on it. Throws GREAT, reels smoothly, and fights good too. The drag does seem to slip a little on a hard hook set with a big fish but I always keep my thumb on the spool so that's not a huge problem.


----------

